# Wood turning calipers



## Walney Col (4 Aug 2014)

Having just started using a lathe it wasn't long before I realised I could do with a set of double ended calipers to gague the wall thickness of a bowl I was making. 

So not being one to spend cash on something I can make I drew up a sketchup design and made some.













I hope somebody finds this useful.


----------



## Phil Hansen (12 Aug 2014)

Thanks for that usefull post.
Phil


----------



## Walney Col (12 Aug 2014)

You're welcome Phil.
I actually thought I'd posted the cutout pattern for a second odd-leg variation which I find more versatile but apparently not so I'll do that now while I remember.


----------



## Claymore (14 Aug 2014)

Great idea Colin!


----------



## bugbear (14 Aug 2014)

Walney Col":256tgkkl said:


> Having just started using a lathe it wasn't long before I realised I could do with a set of double ended calipers to gague the wall thickness of a bowl I was making.
> 
> So not being one to spend cash on something I can make I drew up a sketchup design and made some.
> I hope somebody finds this useful.



A tip I found when making a panoramic head for photography; if you interpose a washer
cut from a 4 pt plastic milk container between the wooden parts, you get
a very nice smooth sliding motion.

(according to the recyling mark, this plastic is "HDPE"
http://scifun.chem.wisc.edu/chemweek/po ... ymers.html
)

Bugbear


----------

